# Transalp Challenge 2007



## Tracer (10. Juli 2007)

Wünsche an die Andere Teilnehmer aus Hamburg und umgebung viel Spass an der Teilnahme der TAC 07 .
Ich werde dieses Jahr wieder am Start gehen ! 
Lieder werde ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr mit meine Lieblings Rennpartnerin IGD am start gehen . Sie wird sich schänden bei der Salzkammergut Marathon (200Km+7000Hm. ). Bie mir wird es ein HH / Münchener Team sein und hoffe das es alles gut klapt!
Ok, nach der TAC werde ich ein Bericht schreiben, vielleicht animieren sich anderen hier aus dem Forum nextes Jahr teilzunehmen!
Grüsse!
Willy


----------



## Catsoft (11. Juli 2007)

Langsam wird´s ernst  Wir machen uns mal auf den Weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (11. Juli 2007)

Allen viel Glück! Wir werden die Sache wieder "online" im Blick behalten! 

Daggi
die größten Respekt vor Eurer Leistung hat


----------



## iglg (11. Juli 2007)

Tracer schrieb:


> ...vielleicht animieren sich anderen hier aus dem Forum nextes Jahr teilzunehmen!
> Grüsse!
> Willy



Nee, nee, ich bin die Strecke im letzten Jahr als geführten Alpencross gefahren (XXL-Alpencross mit Jester-Tours).

Auch ohne Renntempo war mir das zu hart. Etappen mit 3000 HM sind dann doch nichts für mich und das lag nicht nur an der Kälte, die letztes Jahr Ende August/Anfang Sept. geherrscht hat.

Jetzt weiss ich wie es ist, und dass das nichts für mich ist.

Aber mein Respekt, für alle die da mitfahren, ist jetzt noch größer !

Ich wünsche Euch eine gesunde, pannenfreie TAC und viel Erfolg !!


----------



## Catsoft (23. Juli 2007)

So, wir sind gesund zurück... Bericht gibts nach dem Frühstück


----------



## Stemmel (23. Juli 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> So, wir sind gesund zurück... Bericht gibts nach dem Frühstück



Bin gespannt! 

Daggi


----------



## Catsoft (23. Juli 2007)

Moin, Moin!
So jetzt hab ich erst mal AC/DC in den Player geschmissen. So komme ich hoffentlich noch in die GÃ¤nge 

Wir wollten die Woche vor der BJT ursprÃ¼nglich in Mittenwald verbringen. Die âneuenâ RÃ¤der wollten noch eingefahren werden. 



Der Wetterbericht und die WebCam belehrten uns allerdings eines Besseren. Wir sind dann erst am Mittwoch runter, der Wetterbericht versprach eine Verbesserung und eine groÃe Wahl hatten wir nicht mehr. Jens und Birgit aus Buxte sind auch am Tag angereist.  Leider lag unser Zimmer direkt Ã¼ber einer Disco. Wir haben in dieser Nacht bis 4.08 Uhr kein Auge zugemacht. Am nÃ¤chsten Tag eine neue Unterkunft gesucht. Auch eine nette Pension gefunden. Wir sind dann die ersten Kilometer Richtung Karwendelhaus gefahren. 


Nach unserer RÃ¼ckkehr mussten wir allerdings feststellen, dass die alte Wirtin die Zimmer doppelt vergeben hatte. Wir mussten uns also was Neues suchen. Am Donnerstag nicht mehr so einfach, aber wir haben dann doch noch was gefunden. Die Transalp fÃ¤ngt ja gut an. â¹ Am Freitag war das Wetter dann endlich gut und wir konnten unsere Bikes einfahren. Willy ist dann auch am Freitagabend nach dem Briefing 


 
auf den letzten DrÃ¼cker angekommen, im Schlepptau unseres Masseurs und Heilpraktikers Moritz. Als Willy eine Woche vorher sagte, dass Moritz uns begleiten wÃ¼rde haben wir uns wirklich gefreut. Bis Riva konnte eigentlich nix mehr schief gehen.

Am Samstag war dann um 11 Uhr Start. 


 
PÃ¼nktlich zur BJT war Transalpwetter, die Sonne brannte bei Ã¼ber 30 Grad gnadenlos vom Himmel. Wir sind ganz gut bis zum ersten Anstieg gekommen und auch der Aufstieg zum Hochalmsattel lief gut. 


 

 
Die WasservorrÃ¤te gingen zur Neige und die erste Verpflegung noch weit weg. Nach 45 KM kam die endlich. Dort lag auch schon der Erste mit Kreislaufproblemen unter der Rettungsdecke. Auf dem folgenden Anstieg zum Plumsjoch stand im Schatten eines jeden Baumes jemand (Korrektur von Chrissie: Die lagen mit dem Kopf in der BÃ¶schung, BÃ¤ume gab es keine). Die Sonne brannte erbarmungslos.  Dann kam die erste ernsthafte Abfahrt. FÃ¼r Chrissie die erste Abfahrt in diesem Jahr, ansonsten war ja nur RR und der Forstwegemara in Kirchzarten. Wir sind die schwere (weil steile und sandige) Abfahrt gut runtergekommen und dann kam vor dem Ziel nur noch die Ã¼bliche Schikane vom Streckenchef. Eine Rampe auf Teer mit gefÃ¼hlten 20 % Steigung und anschlieÃendem Trail weiter bergauf.  Das war doch wieder Transalp-feeling. 

So, genug fÃ¼r Heute, die Tage gehtâs weiter...

P.S.: Wunderbare Impressionen gibts hier... http://picasaweb.google.de/bike.transalp


----------



## Tracer (24. Juli 2007)

So, nun ein kleiner Bereich!
Bin seit Sonntag wieder da und langsam fange ich alle Eindrücke zu verarbeiten, gleichzeitig frage ich mich, ob ich tatsätzlich ich die Transalp-Challenge gefahren bin!
Da mein Team Partner sich ein paar Wochen vor der TAC das Schlüsselbein gebrochen hatte, hatte ich mir durch das Forum der TAC ein neuen Team Partner gesucht und  gefunden! Am Telefon machte der Unbekannte ein sehr höfflichen und freundlichen Eindruck! Ich bin am Freitag um 9 mit Moritz (unser super Heilpraktiker + Masseur) und Kay (Kumpel von Moritz) auf dem Weg nach Mittenwald gemacht. Wir sind ein wenig spät angekommen. Dann traf ich meinen unbekannten Team Partner (Andre)...(ich sollte ihm durch seine Rote Hose  erkennen) und der Rest der Bande aus Hamburg. Chrissie, Robert, Birgit und Jens. Danke, Robert das Du in Mittenwald ein Zimmer für mich gebucht hast. Mein Eindruck über Andre hatte sich bestätigt, ich fragte mich nur, ob wir von der Leistung gleich wären. Denn er erzählte mir, dass er sich ein halbes Jahr dafür vorbereitet hatte. 

Gut. Am Samstag ging es los. Bin zur Hälfte der ersten Etappe harmonierte ich mit Andre sehr gut, am letzten Berg ging es ein wenig Steil und ich sah, dass er nicht hinterher kam. Ich dachte mir, er käme bestimmt gleich. Oben am Berg traf ich noch Robert und Chrissie, die sich für die Abfahrt vorbereiteten. Andre kam leider erst eine halbe Stunde später und es ging ihm nicht so gut, er hatte sich übernommen. trotzdem haben wir die erste Etappe einigermaßen überstanden. 

Zweiter Tag neues Glück, leider ist dieser Spruch nicht eingetroffen, in kürzeren Worten,wir haben über neun Stunden für die Etappe gebraucht. Andre konnte sich von dem vorherigen Tag nicht mehr erholen. So dass er nicht mehr richtig essen konnte und es war ihm schlecht. Für mich war nur wichtig, dass wir heil am Ziel ankommen sollten. 

Ab da ist Andre nicht mehr für die nächsten vier Etappen weitergefahren. So dass ich alleine unterwegs war. Robert und Chrissie waren so nett, dass ich mit ihnen fahren durfte. Ich zählte nicht mehr in der Gesamtwertung, sondern als Individual Finisher. Bis zur letzten Etappe ging es für mich ganz gut, hatte sehr viel Spass, obwohl manchmal der Hintern und die Beine und auch der Rücken, leicht gezwickt haben. Aber Moritz hatte alles immer wieder zurechtgepflickt. 

Ich war mit meinem Liteville unterwegs. Ich hatte außer am letzten Tag keine Pannen, dafür am letzten Tag zwei Platten. Die ersten Tage bin ich mit einer 160iger Bremsscheibe unterwegs gewesen. Aber ich merkte es immer in den Abfahrten, dass die Hände und Unterarme schmerzten, durch die zunehmende Handkraft. Als ich die 180iger Bremsscheibe montierte, war es "passee" mit den Hand- und Unterarmschmerzen. Als Reifen habe ich in den ersten Tagen die neuen ContinentalMontain King, Super Sonic, Reifen gehabt, aber ab dem vierten Tag habe ich auf Nobby Nic gewechselt. Diese Reifen fühlt sich wohl in den groben Schotter. Ok, ich glaube es ist genug. Ich würde jeden die TransAlp empfehlen. Es ist ein einzigartiges Erlebnis.

Gruss
Willy


----------



## Gwin (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo Robert, Hallo Willi,
ihr ward ja schon recht fleißig und habt einen kleinen Bericht geschrieben. Das überlasse ich auch weiterhin euch beiden. 
Mir geht es genauso wie Willi und ich frage mich, ob ich die Transalp-Challenge wirklich gefahren bin.
Übrigens bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher, ob ich es nicht doch noch mal machen werde. 
Gruß Birgit


----------



## marewo (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo Transalp Finisher,
auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch an euch, tolle Leistung von allen. Viele die euch kennen, haben die Etappen verfolgt, auch ich habe immer erst geschaut ob alle durchgekommen sind, und war jedesmal froh, die Namen in den Ergebnislisten zu lesen. Wir haben alle großen Respekt vor der Leistung Da wurdet ihr dann für die vielen Trainingskilometer belohnt.
Nie wieder Birgit?? Lass das alles erst mal sacken, und dann sieht die Welt schon wieder anders aus, und ihr setzt euch neue Ziele, ich kenn euch doch 
Bis bald.
Gruß
Marewo


----------



## Catsoft (25. Juli 2007)

So, dann mal weiter....

Der 2. Tag sag 3 lÃ¤ngere Anstiege vor. Der dritte Anstieg auf das Geiseljoch war der Hammer. Ca. 1400 HÃ¶henmeter erst auf Teer, dann auf Schotter bei sengender Sonne.






 Jeder noch so kleiner Schatten wurde durch stehende Fahrer ausgenutzt. Wir sind ganz gut rauf gekommen. Bergab gab es erst 3,5 Km Schotter. Dabei haben wir 4 Mixedteams Ã¼berholt, leider konnten auf den folgenden 20 KM auf Teer alle wieder aufschlieÃen. 

Das sollte in den folgenden Tagen das generelle Problem sein. Zuviel Teer  und kaum technische Passagen. In Teilen wÃ¤re ich die Etappen mit meinem Crosser schneller gewesen. Auf der 7. Etappe gab es 88 Km Teer und 20 Km GelÃ¤nde, davon hÃ¤tte man auch ca 2 Km ein MTB gebraucht. In Summe wÃ¤re ich mit dem Crosser besser dran gewesen. Aber bin ja auch selber schuld, hab mir die Strecke im Vorfeld nicht genau genug angesehen. Ansonsten hÃ¤tten wir auf Hardtails mit 2,1 NN gesetzt und nicht auf Fullys mit 2,25 NN.  EnttÃ¤uschend war fÃ¼r mich auch die Etappe von St. Vigil nach Arabba. Von St. Vigil aus gibt es einen wunderschÃ¶ne Strecke durch den Fanes (hab ich auf der TAC 2000 kennen gelernt), leider nicht  fÃ¼r uns. War aber schon eine der besseren Etappen fÃ¼r MTBler. Uns wirklich schlecht was das Pannorama nicht...




Negativer HÃ¶hepunkt war der Abstecher auf den Kronplatz. Endlosen Schotterweg hoch und auf Teer runter. Das war gar nix.

So haben wir unseren Frust bis nach Folgaria  geschleppt. Die letzte Etappe kannte ich schon von der TAC 2000. Mir war klar, das wird ein Highlight. Und so kam es dann auch. Gute 1000 Hm Sinkflug vom Monte Finochio auf einem Schmalen Trail mit allem was die GardaTrail so ausmacht: Felsplatten, GerÃ¶ll, Schotter. AnschlieÃend noch geile Trail Ã¼ber den DÃ¤chern von Roveretto  Dann in die letzte Steigung hoch vom Passo Bordala ( St. Barbara). War eine echte QuÃ¤lerei bei sengender Sonne und bis zu 26% Steigung. Auf der letzten Abfahrt haben wir noch 3 Mixedteams einkassiert und sind dann in die in der Innenstadt von Riva eingelaufen. War schon eine schÃ¶ne Ankunft an der Zittadelle. Viel Applaus von Rand der Strecke. So muss eine Ankunft sein.

Zusammenfassung:

Strecke war dieses Jahr echt Mist, letztes Jahr was viel mehr MTB.  FÃ¼r 2007 soll die Strecke wieder technisch anspruchvoller werden. Mal sehen, ich schau mir die Strecke vor einer Meldung erst mal an. So was wie dieses Jahr will ich nicht noch mal machen. Dann melde ich lieber fÃ¼r die Tour Transalp.

Toll war wieder der Zusammenhalt zwischen den Hamburger Teams (Danke Birgit, Jens und Willy) und vor allen Dingen die Arbeit von Moritz. Er hat alle Probleme auch bei anderen Teams gerichtet. Nicht ânurâ mit Massagen, sondern auch mit Akupunktur. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.  Kay will ich auch nicht vergessen, war wirklich eine schÃ¶ne Zeit mit euch!




Im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr hab ich am Rad nix kaputt gemacht, die Strecke war aber auch technisch einfacher.

Robert

P.S.: Zielimpressionen in Brixen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iron-Gun-D (27. Juli 2007)

Schöner Bericht, herzlichen Glückwunsch Euch allen für die tolle Leistung!

Das Finisher Foto 2007 ist einfach genial!

Robert, nicht das Du auf die Idee kommen solltest die TransGermany zu fahren, die ist noch 10x besch.........., 8 tage nur schnelle Gruppen suchen und einen Schnitt von 20 fahren. Das war ne harte Nummer.

So, gute Erholung Euch allen,

bis die Tage

Doris


----------



## Catsoft (27. Juli 2007)

Nee, 3x TAC reicht einfach noch nicht  Mal sehen was nächstes Jahr als Strecke anliegt.


----------



## Tracer (27. Juli 2007)

Ich wusste es............!!!!!! Wir sehen uns dann nächstes Jahr bei der TAC 2008


----------



## Catsoft (28. Juli 2007)

Tracer schrieb:


> Ich wusste es............!!!!!! Wir sehen uns dann nächstes Jahr bei der TAC 2008



Moritz soll sich den Termin schon mal freihalten 

Wir werden mal sehen wie die Sache nächstes Jahr läuft. Auf keine Fall werden wir uns schon im Dez. entscheiden. Das Training ist eh unabhängig von der TAC.


----------



## Gwin (28. Juli 2007)

Auch wenn es bescheuert ist..... wir sind dabei.
Übrigens, ich finde wir waren ein super Team (vielen Dank an Euch  ) und freue mich dann schon mal auf das nächste Mal.


----------



## crasher-mike (28. Juli 2007)

Wieviel Etappen mit wieviel Kilometern und Höhenmetern waren es denn ? (~ungefähr)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (28. Juli 2007)

8 Etappen. Letztlich sollen es laut Daily 630 Km mit 21000 HM gewesen sein.


----------



## felli (1. August 2007)

Hallo Willy,

schön, etwas von dir zur Transalp zu lesen. Ich fands auch toll, deine Bekanntschaft zu machen und würde gerne in Kontakt bleiben.

Wenn du willlst, kannst du unseren Blog zur Transalp anschauen, hier:
www.jambit.com/blogs

Schöne Grüße und bis bald,
Peter


----------



## Catsoft (1. August 2007)

Zur Streckenführung sei auf diesen Fred hingewiesen...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=290984


----------



## Catsoft (13. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Wer ist den 2013 dabei?

Robert


----------

